# Really Paranoid -- Overdue doe



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I had two of my does pen bred to my buck from mid January to the first week of Febuary. I can feel babies in the one doe and she has a small udder. My worries are...

The last possible date was before Febuary 2, 2011. There's no other possible date. My buck got very sick and passed away Febuary 5th at the Vet's office and she and the other doe were not exposed to another buck after Feb 2.

I am very worried... :sigh: It's been a really rough year for me and I can't loose this special girl. :sigh: She's on Day 161 and I am at a loss.

Oh and she hasn't had ligs for several days (the "ligament" rule never seems to work for me :shrug: ). Her pooch has been very swollen, pink, and puffy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:hug: I'm sure she's just taking her time. Have you considered getting her induced?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Tara... I know it may be hard, but is it possible to have her checked by a vet? Even if she was bred on 2/1..she'd be on day 163 now, I've never had a doe go beyond 153. I pray that all is well with her....how is the other doe? Did she deliver?


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I've been thinking about it but then again.... I don't want to push anything.

I was also thinking maybe a false pregnancy?? :shrug: 

She kidded last year on the late side with two HUGE stillborns which doesn't help my worrying. I check her everyday, but she hasn't had any discharge.

She's nesting and such but that's about it. :sigh: I've had the worst kidding season ever this year. I lost my favorite doe and her babies this year and have had no live babies yet.

I don't believe the other doe is pregnant. I think she's come back into heat but she has no udder and no signs of being pregnant.

The latest I've ever had a doe go was 165 with twin doelings that were soooo tiny. So maybe they just need to finish baking?

I do have other bucks but they're kept in a seperate barn except a buckling and once he showed bucky signs he was moved to a pen with a wether next to him.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Forgot to mention, I will get pictures tonight. Her udder is very small and tiny (like a doe just beginning to develop an udder). So maybe something funny happened.

I know alot of people don't like pen-breeding, but several of my does are hard to catch in standing heat (and even then they may not concieve) so I've had better luck pen-breeding. Plus I am not able to be out in the barn 24/7 so as I've gotten older, it's been more difficult to catch doe's in heat. :shrug: Especially while I'm in school.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If this is a ND I can't imagine her going to day 163. Has she dilated at all? 

I pasture breed and it works fine for me even though many advise against it.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I'd have her checked out by a vet. They can do an ultrasound to make sure the kids are alive. If the kids died or are deformed, or what not than she may not go into labor naturally. i'm praying all is ok, but we had a doe go to 160 this year and it was because the kids were deformed. We induced her, not knowing there was an issue with the kids, then ended up having to get a c-section because the kids wouldn't fit out. 

SO hopefully she is fine, but if you get her checked out you will know for sure. :hug:


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

freedomstarfarm said:


> I pasture breed and it works fine for me even though many advise against it.


Some of our bucks are too darn attached to US for hand breeding, we pasture breed them and it works just fine. I don't see what the problem is......

I hope your doe and kids come out okay!!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Happy Hobby Farmer said:


> freedomstarfarm said:
> 
> 
> > I pasture breed and it works fine for me even though many advise against it.
> ...


I think those against it don't like the unknown due date. For me I pay close attention and usually get a bred date written down for each doe. Also when I do the fall like I did last fall the does had all been together for a few months so were pretty much cycling together. I put the buck in and wala 152 days later 1 doe kidded then all 5 does had kidded in a week. I loved it and the kids were the same age so were raised together nicely.


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

Same here!! The goats ARE my job, so I'm with them all day everyday for the most part. And once I know a doe has been bred (which its not hard to tell, their tails are always gunky messes here LOL), I move them to another pasture and write down the date.

RowdyKidz, any update on you doe?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I'd have her checked out by a vet. They can do an ultrasound to make sure the kids are alive. If the kids died or are deformed, or what not than she may not go into labor naturally. i'm praying all is ok, but we had a doe go to 160 this year and it was because the kids were deformed. We induced her, not knowing there was an issue with the kids, then ended up having to get a c-section because the kids wouldn't fit out.
> 
> SO hopefully she is fine, but if you get her checked out you will know for sure. :hug:


I agree....if in doubt... I'd get an ultrasound ...to find out what is going on.... praying that all will be OK :hug: ray:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

I don't think she's bred... :sigh: Here are some pictures.

Pooch experts?


----------



## Happy Hobby Farmer (May 16, 2011)

She doesn't look bred to me....


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

That would be a relief. I don't know about the pooch test, but she doesn't look over 160 days pregnant for sure. I'm glad to hear that.

Jan


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks to both of you... I am a bit bummed. These would have been the last kids out of my favorite buck. I currently have three young (very small) does. He only has one of other kid (a buckling) in a different herd.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Has she freshened before? She is not day 160.


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes, she freshened last April.

Guess I need to find a new buck to breed her to this winter. Oh well... :shrug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Darn that can be disappointing. Hopefully this Winter she takes.


----------

